# Urgent gsd or gsd mix needs to be rescued now



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

PetHarbor.com: Animal Shelter adopt a pet; dogs, cats, puppies, kittens! Humane Society, SPCA. Lost & Found.

SAN BERNADINO, CA ANIMAL CONTROL


----------

